# Resident Evil: Damnation



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2010)

Capcom Japan today announced the sequel to Resident Evil : Degeneration, titled "Resident Evil : Damnation" currently scheduled for a 2012 release date in Japan. The movie will be CGI like the last one and also in 3D. Leon S Kennedy returns as the central character.

Let's hope it's better than Degeneration.  That was such an...uninspired movie.


----------



## Bender (Sep 15, 2010)

^

Does Leon have to be the star of every RE movie  



.......


Eh who cares?  So long as the movie is good I could care less.


----------



## Jing (Sep 15, 2010)

Leon again? I wonder if Krauser is gonna be in too and they'll show us what they did while working together.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2010)

They did that in the video game Darkside Chronicles.


----------



## Jing (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh man I completely forgot about Darkside.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2010)

Ada better be in the movie.  That's the only potential good thing about this news.

Leon on his worst day is more interesting than Chris.  You guys better watch it.


----------



## Bender (Sep 15, 2010)

^

Yeah I love Leon and Ada's Batman/Catwoman interaction


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 15, 2010)

Leon again huh

...meh


----------



## Corran (Sep 16, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Ada better be in the movie.  That's the only potential good thing about this news.
> 
> Leon on his worst day is more interesting than Chris.  You guys better watch it.



My feelings exactly.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

MmMmMMMmm.. Leon.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 16, 2010)

My overall interest with RE has faded quite a bit, and I didn't even see Degeneration. Meh, maybe I'll change put forth the effort into seeing this..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 16, 2010)

I rather follow up on some of the lesser prominent characters, like Rebecca Chambers.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 16, 2010)

A lot of people would but if Capcom even remembers who she is at this point, I predict she'll be in RE6 in some fashion.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, in Degeneration Claire was with one who got the shaft for some no-named DiD and blah-zeh story, so more Leon isn't where they fix my biggest annoyance (though he had next to NO personality in the movie).  I mean, I like Leon and all, but I want more Claire or Leon and Claire...and sure Ada too, why not.  One big RE2 reunion.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 29, 2010)

Another R.E Film?

Arghhhh


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I rather follow up on some of the lesser prominent characters, like Rebecca Chambers.



I've played Resident Evil 0 and she is a really uninteresting character, cute but uninteresting.

I would rather see a Chris, Jill, Barry dynamic.


----------



## Harihara (Sep 29, 2010)

degeneration wasn't that bad but I would prefer someone else other then Leon in this next one


----------



## The World (Nov 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_ZPb_Qf7JY[/YOUTUBE]

Movie looks awesome.

I wonder who that was at the end? Chris? Wesker? As long as Leon isn't as stiff as he was in the first movie.


----------



## Rod (Nov 10, 2010)

by the way, that silhouette at the end, is Jesus.

true story


----------



## raphxenon (Sep 23, 2012)

This how you do Resident Evil Film, not the Live Action


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3Y_WeDLhy0[/YOUTUBE]

Film is already available on the Playstation Network.  But it is like $17.99 for the SD version.  They don't give you the option of renting it either.  I hated the first one.  So I am reluctant to spend that much.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Sep 23, 2012)

This movie was badassery incarnate and SOOOOO much better than the first. 


Also Leon does 
*Spoiler*: __ 



surgery with a bullet at the end of the movie. Leaves the guy paralyzed from the waist down but still awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2012)

Umbrella is back bitches.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 23, 2012)

Ada Wong


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 23, 2012)

I've kinda lost interest in RE.

Maybe I'll see this.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 23, 2012)

This was sooooo much better than Degeneration. Not only did Leon get his sense of humor and the ability to make different facial expressions back, but the animation was much better, and the action was just awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The pet Lickers were kinda cute, and Mr. X was a fuckin boss. Seriously, his strength was absolutely terrifying. I knew Leon would live and all, but still, there were moments where I was a bit scared for him.

Ada's new voice actor was good, but it's gonna take some getting used to. It was a bit jarring hearing some rasp in her voice. Plus, it's kinda hard for me to hear Courtenay Taylor's voice and not think of Jack from Mass Effect.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2012)

Glad to hear that the animation was better.  That was my main issue with its predecessor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2012)

I reviewed the first one ()

It was...okay. Some parts were really entertaining, others not-so-much. I'll still check out the sequel. Hopefully its better than the "Dead Space" sequel....yuck.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2012)

will watch for Ada


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 23, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I reviewed the first one ()
> 
> It was...okay. Some parts were really entertaining, others not-so-much. I'll still check out the sequel. Hopefully its better than the "Dead Space" sequel....yuck.



Well if you thought that one was...okay, then you should at the very least think this one is good. I'd be shocked if you thought it was worse.



Fluttershy said:


> will watch for Ada



You won't be disappointed 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Speaking of Ada, do you think her and Leon have been hookin up every once in a while over the years? She mentions something about "picking up where they left off that night", and I don't think she was referring to the end of RE4, because that happened during the morning. Hopefully RE6 sheds a lil more light on that :ho

If so, then dude, .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2012)

Leon certainly wouldn't object.  Pretty clear that he puts that pussy on a pedestal.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Sep 23, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Well if you thought that one was...okay, then you should at the very least think this one is good. I'd be shocked if you thought it was worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ada will die before Leon gets to tap and he'll spend the rest of his days making prostitutes wear short black wigs while he half fight/ half fucks them.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty good movie overall and Leon's a total boss.


*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell was that on the Presidents back? Also lol at the gun in the air blocking view of Ada's panties


----------



## Kenny Florian (Sep 24, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Pretty good movie overall and Leon's a total boss.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Maybe it has to do with why she was able to pretty much handling fools left and right like it was nothing. She wasn't doing Wesker/Alexia type shit ,but it was still pretty damn impressive what she capable of.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2012)

Kenny Florian said:


> Ada will die before Leon gets to tap and he'll spend the rest of his days making prostitutes wear short black wigs while he half fight/ half fucks them.


Fuck you Florian.  Fuck you.  Don't even say that shit.  Leon has put in too much work to walk away with nothing.  He deserves to savor that shit someday.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you Florian.  Fuck you.  Don't even say that shit.  Leon has put in too much work to walk away with nothing.  He deserves to savor that shit someday.





I'm with this guy. Though for all we know he's already gotten some. She seemed pretty flirtatious when she said what she said.


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2012)

I actually liked this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2012)

I also enjoyed it.  And it was much better than the first feature.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 26, 2012)

Degeneration was indeed a massive disappointment. It had a lot of potential too.

The best thing to come out of it - and the only part I've re-watched since I got the DVD so many years ago now - was the bloopers. 

Hearing Crispin Freeman pleading that he was only bad because it was in the script was awesome. As was Claire blowing up Leon repeatedly out of jealousy of Angela.

Does Claire need to blow up Ada now too?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2012)

it was good

plot was a bit all over the place, especially towards the end, but I loved everything esle



*Spoiler*: __ 



those licker pets, those Tyrants , dat Leon, those Ada legs 

Buddy sending the lickers into attack was always badass

I even liked JD


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2012)

Was much better than the shit Degeneration. As usual Leon is the much more action-y spry version of James Bond.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 30, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I even liked JD[/SPOILER]



Oh I loved JD. that scene between Leon and him in the basement had me laughing my ass off. Leon's reaction to JD destroying his phone gets me every time


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh this seems mildy interesting will definitely watch it. Mind explaining how the plot was all over the place?


----------

